# Don't lean your gun against a tree.



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=33093460&nid=1070&fm=home_page&s_cid=toppick1


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Also seen that on KSL yesterday. That is an amazing find!! Just resting up against a tree for all those years... if guns could talk!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

pretty cool right there. Wonder if it still shoots!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> pretty cool right there. Wonder if it still shoots!


If the hammer and firing pin happen to work I would wager that it would make a good bomb.

The story behind it would be very interesting if they ever find out. 
Since it was unloaded I would say that a prospector was attacked by Indians and the owner ran out of ammo and left it to try and save himself but didn't manage to get away.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------

